# Mihaela Ursuleasa R.I.P.



## trazom

Has anyone heard of this Romanian pianist? she wasn't as famous as some other concert pianists out there today, but she was the performing soloist at my first classical concert back in 2005, she played piano concerto #27 by Mozart. it was the first time I really felt touched by music and inspired me to start learning the piano and i feel like i owe her everything, which makes me even more sad to realize I'll never get that chance to write her a crazed fan letter telling her how much her performance meant to me because she died apparently on August 2nd from a cerebral hemorrhage at age 33. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/arts/music/mihaela-ursuleasa-classical-pianist-dies-at-33.html

I feel like I lost a dear friend.

Edit: Just saw a thread on the "Musicians" board about this, so sorry for the redundancy.


----------

